# Shogun or Discovery for best 'every day' 4 x 4?



## Coop (12 February 2013)

Hi,

Mums faithful Fourtrak is on the way out. We have had 3 of them and they are great for towing, but now we have a lorry towing is something we may only do on occasion. However, she still needs a 4x4 for jobs about the place and her work. 

I have been looking at Land Rover Discoverys 52/53 plate and Shogun 2000 ish and Shogun Sports 2003 ish. Having always had Fourtraks I really do not now what to decide on with around a 4-5k budget?

She hardly gets out of fourth and 40mph but it would be nice to find the best on/off roader for the money, and I drive it too so may get up to 60 at some point! She is good at parking so size not an issue.

She hardly does any miles so high milage-not a problem?

Or any other suggestions would be appreciated. It must go off road (no sorentos) and tow a 510 with a big horse or two in.

Many thanks for any help!


----------



## perfect11s (13 February 2013)

Shogun or Landcruiser...


----------



## Jericho (13 February 2013)

I love the Discovery - never let me down in 6 years, towing through snow, mud but equally great for trips to feedstore, ferrying loads of kids around. 
Current version is an 08 plate though.


----------



## Kokopelli (13 February 2013)

When we bought our shogun we also looked at the disco both are brilliant for towing and pretty much similar in that sense but what we found was with the shogun we got more for our money in the shogun we have an onboard camera complete with top of the range sat nav and blue tooth device. Seat warmers and good stereo system all linked to the onboard screen and reversing cameras. For the same price we would have got the bog standard disco with no extras or luxuries. This is what we really swung us towards the shogun and it has been a fab car.


----------



## rosie-ellie (13 February 2013)

Shogun - with landrovers you either have a good or bad one and ours cost us a fortune in repairs, also it was voted one of the worst 4x4 last year.  I have a shogun now and wouldn't swap it for anything else.


----------



## Caol Ila (13 February 2013)

My old Disco (1996 mind you) was excellent at breaking down and requiring a tow in awkward places -- particularly remote parts of the Highlands or the side of the M8.  

I have a couple friends who love Land Rovers, but they are pretty handy DIY (and in one case, professional) mechanics who love getting underneath a car and fiddling about with it.  If this isn't you, I'd think twice about a Landy.


----------



## galaxy (13 February 2013)

Shogun every time!  You get a lot more for your money than with Discos!

I just bought an 07 Shogun Sport with good mileage for just over your budget.  Is a really nice car, very pleased with it.


----------



## travelmad (13 February 2013)

there are some good reviews and comparisons between them by both parkers and whatcar as I have been deciding this very same thing recently. Still not sure if we will do it but based on what ive read the shogun (but not the shogun sport, for some reason it gets criticized a lot) keeps coming up trumps


----------



## tinap (13 February 2013)

If you're looking at Discoverys, don't go for anything around the 2000/2001 plate. Mine has been nothing but trouble & at every garage its been to (& there's been a lot) they've told me I shouldnt have touched that year as they are rubbish. I've spent around £9k on repairs on it over the last 6yrs & its broken yet again  intact I've just bought myself an old (1998) Landcruiser instead & its fab!! xx


----------



## cm2581 (13 February 2013)

I'm intrigued by your no sorentos comment! I've had no problems with mine and been all sorts of places! I've also had a Nissan Terrano which was a very capable vehicle. If a 3 door would work for you, they are much cheaper. And if you are not doing many miles in it then a petrol version could also be considered as you get more for your money as fewer people want them.


----------



## Coop (13 February 2013)

Thanks everyone, thats more food for thought, I like the Sorentos but do serious off roading sometimes, so the Sorento would not be the one for us I'm afraid. If it was just towing then fine, it just doesn't seem beefy enough, but I am happy to be corrected. 

I am thinking Shogun now.

Whats everyones mileage on theirs?


----------



## Orson Cart (13 February 2013)

Personally, I will always love the P38 Range Rover. Ours is 15 yrs old now and still going incredibly strong. Never let us down, is more luxurious than the Land Rovers and even with it's V8 engine is surprisingly efficient in fuel. There is nothing this car can't tackle ... plus you're sooo high up that all other 4x4's look like tinkey toys! chuckle.


----------



## Toffee44 (14 February 2013)

Disco 95ish she, never let us down, known the car for 10years as was friends previously proper work horse!! Just flew through other MOT but floor rotten so gonna put a new pan in!!


----------



## Clippy (14 February 2013)

My Shogun has 130k on the clock. I've had it over 4 years, abused it to death, towed 2 big horses in a 510, PULLED A HEAVY ROLLER ROUND THE RUTTY PADDOCKS, use it daily to level my menage as well as all general car usage. It's great. I'll cry when it dies.

For me, there is no choice to be made. Just get one and use it!


----------



## Merlin11 (14 February 2013)

We have a 52 plate disco and not had any probs with it. It is great for towing and in snow etc


----------



## Louby (14 February 2013)

We went from a Fourtrak to a Shogun Warrior Sport.  My husband loves it, reckons for a 4x4 quite ecconomical and it misses the big tax bracket, think its £260 a year to tax.  We drove a discovery, which I have to say I prefered to drive but hubby didnt and we were warned against them from a Land Rover mechanic. The shogun is lovely inside and has a massive boot.


----------



## measles (14 February 2013)

I have a 2000 Discovery who has been with me for 7 years and hasn't had a moment's bother. Drinks diesel mind you but you'll be prepared for that already.


----------



## russianhorse (14 February 2013)

Shogun hands down. Had one until recently and loved it


----------



## Coop (14 February 2013)

I know the disco has a 3.5 tonne capacity, does anyone know the capacity of the shogun 2002 ish shape? Or the shogun sport? Thanks everyone


----------



## Copperpot (14 February 2013)

I have a Shogun for my every day car and I love it  I also looked at a Freelander but read some ba things about them on car sites, so went for the Shogun.


----------



## TheoryX1 (14 February 2013)

I havea top of the range Shogun, it is the dogs doodahs and it also packs some serious grunt into towing.  Have towed our IW 510 out of muddy fields that lorries got stuck into and then some.  Its also got the full package with accessories (heated seats, ooh love them and a reversing camera which is fab when hitching up) and I love it, its easy to drive, comfortable and is pretty good around town as well, especially if you get a diesel one.  Its the third Shogun I have had and I love them.  Its also my company car and  I use it for business use as well.

It has to go next year, and I will get either another Shogun or am also eyeing up the Audi Q7 as well, but suspect it will be yet another Shogun for me.


----------



## Coop (14 February 2013)

This is very helpful guys. Shogun seems the one at the moment. Plus great boot for the dogs! Have a feeling we will end up with one around 100k, but mum does so little miles this should not be an issue if its been looked after. It will be nice to go for the 5 door as the Fourtrak are 3, which can be a bit of a pain sometimes. Looking online the towing capacity seems to be 3.3 which is almost as good as the Trakky, incase we had to tow a 510 in the future, or possibly an Equitrek.

How is the turning circle on the Shogun, the Fourtrak is crap, but they may all be the same?


----------



## Honey08 (14 February 2013)

Hubby says Discovery (he is a mechanic) apart from the new model Disco that have lots of common faults.  We have an old Disco that has 170k and has been a fab tower/workhorse for nearly ten years now.  He says he would look at a Landcruiser too.  His fave is the older Rangerovers (10+ yrs) but they are gas guzzlers!

ps, not that he says Shoguns are bad, just not as good as the Disco or Landcruiser.


----------



## galaxy (14 February 2013)

Towing capacity on shogun is 3300kgs, shogun sport is 2800kgs. 

My brother who is a mechanic would only let me get a Shogun as they are such great cars and easy to get parts for! Would never let me get a Disco.


----------



## neep (14 February 2013)

I have a 1997 disco and I have had nothing but trouble with it. One thing after another and it spends most of the time in the garage being mended. I am pretty sure I have replaced every thing on it including the engine !!!  As some one else said you either get a good one or a bad one. I deffo got a bad one and I will never get another. I love the showgun sport we had one at work and it sold as soon as it was advertised


----------



## hoggedmane (14 February 2013)

I had an old W plate Disco that was great - petrol though and I would have kept it except some idiot man drove into it and wrote it off (he said he didn't see it!)

I have a 55 plate Disco now and it is always breaking. It has cost me a fortune over the 5 years I have had it (too scared to add up how much!)

I would only get a Disco if you like your garage owner or own one yourself!


----------



## ArabianGem78 (14 February 2013)

I'm going to throw another one into the mix: if you can get one, an Isuzu Trooper is fabulous!

I had a Fourtrak and actually cried when the head gasket blew and I decided to scrap it. Absolutely loved it to pieces.

I replaced it with a LWB Trooper 3.0 and it is an absolute joy. It tows like there's nothing on the back. Has been incredibly reliable. Sailed through it's MOT last month. Relatively smooth on the motorway.

Love this car!!!!


----------



## galaxy (14 February 2013)

AG - My brother highly rates Izuzu's (I REALLY wanted a Rodeo), but we discounted them as the parts for Izuzu's take a couple of days to come in


----------



## ArabianGem78 (14 February 2013)

That's a shame about parts. I had the brakes down last year and it took a couple of days to sort. BUT the flipside is that's the only Isuzu  parts I've needed in 5 years.... I replaced the battery just from Halfords and it's needed tyres. But that's it!

They are indestructable and thoroughly earn their reputation.


----------



## Burmilla (14 February 2013)

I've had Landrovers and would not have any more due to experiencing breakdowns in dangerous places and shelling out huge sums of money to mend the wretched things! Had an oldish Shogun - around the 100k mileage mark - fabulous! Loved it to bits. Went all over the place, on and off road, no breakdowns, no trouble in any way. Drove my friend's Isuzu trooper and loved that too - very old and very battered, but never fails them. So, shogun, Isuzu, but not a Landy, IMHO.


----------

